# HB. Side image



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Having a lot of trouble getting a good SI picture with my 798.
I'am not new to fishin or electronics, but this is my first HB always had Lowrance.

Can any of you HB SI guys meet with me sometime this spring and look at my setup? I have contacted HB and they want me to send in head unit and transducer for testing. Don't want to undo the transducer installing it was a pain to run the wire.

I idle by a area that I know has submerged trees and get nothing on the SI or a distorted image that you can't tell what it is.

I have transducer mounted 3 inch above bottom of hull and not in line with ribs,chine,keel. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Any chance you can get a pic of your setup and some of the settings you have tried?
The 798 has a small screen and CAN be tough to see IMO....but you should still be able to see things.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not sure of your transducer mounting by your description but I have mine mounted externally on the transom right where the boat sits on the trailer bunk. I'm using the amber screen color. I think it's cleaner than the blue. I scout the lake at no more than 3 mph and match the scroll speed on the screen to 3 mph. I don't scan to either side more than 75 ft. and try to keep it at 50 ft. That helps and there is an advanced settings choice somewhere in the menu you can adjust sharpness etc. I have those settings turned up pretty good. You want to be sure you're seeing everything that's down there but not seeing plankton, sticks in the water etc. Only experience will help with that.

The screen is small. I have gone past a vertical tree that was sticking out of the water and saw nothing on my screen. I have since learned that was because with the tree being that tall I couldn't see the sonar shadow behind it. One trick that has helped me a lot...let's say you're looking for a rock pile and you know about where it's supposed to be. If you see something even faint on your screen mark it with a buoy and go back over it with switch-fire and DI. Both of those are looking at a much smaller sample of the bottom and anything there will be much larger on your screen. I've also learned that the angle you cross over an object can make a big difference. Let's say it's a grave yard. Passing by the narrow sides of the tombstones might show you nothing but passing over their faces will be an entirely different story.

Hope this helps and I live just north of Cincinnati. If we're in the same neck of the woods I'm sure we could meet up sometime. (But not till it warms up a bit)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

make your scroll speed match your boat speed. I could take a look. I have an 898c thats taking decent images now.


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

Im not sure if you know about the side imaging forum or not but the forums is a wealth of knowledge and hosts some really great guys. Also Humminbird techs are members of the site and chime in when they have answers to posters problem. Heres a link. http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php

Also what helped me tremendously is Doug Vahrenburgs videos. Heres a link to his vids. http://dougvahrenberg.com/Videos.html


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks guys I fixed the problem.....I sold it and got a 998 .....lol
Very happy with 998 side image works fine still learning but overall I think it's gonna be great


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Good deal. Yeah I'd recommend at least the 800 series when doing SI. That 500/700 screen just isn't big enough.


----------

